# HELP! Could she be pregnant?



## jchars (Apr 17, 2008)

Our 20 month old, 6 lb, designer dog (Havenese and Bishon) went into heat last Thursday (bleeding) and the next Tuesday, our friend's 5 lb. designer dog (Pomeranian and Maltese) got to her, while no one was aware (she had on a diaper and he was able, somehow, to "do the deed"). Does anyone know if she could be pregnant, when she was still bleeding (and still is (Thursday). Any suggestions on what to do, if she is and this is not a 'planned pregnancy'. Don't want to get the shotgun out and make him marry our little girl! -)) HELP, please. Any info or ideas or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

As far as im aware the bitch has to be in her 12-13th day of her season before she can get pregnant.
and wtf is a designer dog???


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> As far as im aware the bitch has to be in her 12-13th day of her season before she can get pregnant.
> and wtf is a designer dog???


A posh word for mixed breed lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

mongrel is another word for mixed breed isnt it?? thats not very posh!! or heinz 57.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Did the dogs tie or was he just on her back..???
A bitch will not usualy let a dog mate her that soon in her season...
if there was a tie you can go to the vets to stop pregnancy,but you might be to late for that too,dont know if its 48hours after act... sorry I would phone the vet and ask.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> As far as im aware the bitch has to be in her 12-13th day of her season before she can get pregnant.
> and wtf is a designer dog???


Not always,some bitches have been caught way before the 12th day,vets is the first port of call and a misalliance jab,to stop the pregnancy.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Get her to the vets and find out! 

Sorry but this is just plain irresponsible! You should have made other arrangements for your male as aside from the mating issue, it's just not fair on him to have a bitch in season under his nose!  And the world definitely doesn't need anymore of these ridiculous crosses!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Well said! its getting ridiculous now all the fancy named x breeds,selling for stupid money!!designer dogs i dont think!


----------



## jchars (Apr 17, 2008)

You people (dog snobs?? - no rude idiots!), who are making negative remarks regarding my "designer" dog, should be ashamed. We paid $500 for an absolutely darling dog - she is smart beyond her age, extremely well-behaved, snuggly, very loving and very quiet --- except when there is something/someone around our home, when she warns us. She rides in our car (once for as long as 10 hours) and NEVER barks - just snuggles up on a lap and sleeps! How many of you can say that about your purebred dogs? I consider us blessed to have found her breeder and I would have paid more to adopt her, if I'd known then, what I know now about her!!!!!!!!! I've had many purebred dogs and they don't begin to compare with my designer dog. By-the-way, are home designers, interior designers and dress designers thought to be below the accepted, as you insinuate here about my baby? You owe her an apology!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Dog snobs,Ok whatever 

Your dog is a cross breed,Simple.You can sugar coat it all you like, designer dog my a**e.The rescue centres are full of them.
And £500 for a cross breed,the breeders must have seen you coming and laughing all the way to the bank.

I paid less than that for my Tyler,who has a known history,pedigree and is registered with the KC.I also can trace his lines and know what hereditary and genetic conditions are within those lines.

Irresponsible doesn't even begin to discribe someone who allows there in season cross breed bitch to be around a male dog.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Dog snobs,Ok whatever
> 
> Your dog is a cross breed,Simple.You can sugar coat it all you like, designer dog my a**e.The rescue centres are full of them.
> And £500 for a cross breed,the breeders must have seen you coming and laughing all the way to the bank.
> ...


As I can see what you are saying and yes it is irresponsible to let a bitch in season around a male dog.But it is a persons choice what dog they choose,be it pedigree,cross breed,designer what ever you wish to call them
its something we all can choose...A large % of so called cross breeds,designer dogs what ever you wish to call them are used as guide dogs...Labrador cross Golden Retrievers and I think they do a very good job don't you.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> As I can see what you are saying and yes it is irresponsible to let a bitch in season around a male dog.But it is a persons choice what dog they choose,be it pedigree,cross breed,designer what ever you wish to call them
> its something we all can choose...A large % of so called cross breeds,designer dogs what ever you wish to call them are used as guide dogs...Labrador cross Golden Retrievers and I think they do a very good job don't you.....


Of Course it is everybodies choice and I agree,What I don't agree with is calling them designer dogs when they are crossbreeds.What I find even more distressing is the fact that the rescues are struggling,full to the rafters,yet we have Breeders breeding these dogs purely for fiancial gain,I wonder in 5 years time how many of these designer dogs will be dumped and putting ever increasing strain on rescues.With a cross breed like this and a possible litter on the way I would say they have more chance of having inheredited conditions,as both parents are crossbreeds and probably untested for known conditions within each breed.

The guide dogs do a fantastic job,but they are bred for a purpose,they are bred to do a job,unlike the breeders breeding designer dogs,dogs are animals and should be treated as such not a fashion accessory.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Of Course it is everybodies choice and I agree,What I don't agree with is calling them designer dogs when they are crossbreeds.What I find even more distressing is the fact that the rescues are struggling,full to the rafters,yet we have Breeders breeding these dogs purely for fiancial gain,I wonder in 5 years time how many of these designer dogs will be dumped and putting ever increasing strain on rescues.
> The guide dogs do a fantastic job,but they are bred for a purpose,they are bred to do a job,unlike the breeders breeding designer dogs,dogs are animals and should be treated as such not a fashion accessory.


I totaly agree wish you Sallyann ......breeders are cashing in by crossing two pedigree as they can fetch a lot more then a KC Reg dogs and I must admit I have seen them advertised and said  what..that much for a cross breed.....and if people did not buy them they would not breed them...but in time to come the KC could recognize them as a new breed.....as I think every pedigree dog started as dif crosses..... unless I am wrong.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> I totaly agree wish you Sallyann ......breeders are cashing in by crossing two pedigree as they can fetch a lot more then a KC Reg dogs and I must admit I have seen them advertised and said  what..that much for a cross breed.....and if people did not buy them they would not breed them...but in time to come the KC could recognize them as a new breed.....as I think every pedigree dog started as dif crosses..... unless I am wrong.....


Maybe but I am of the thinking that with 200 + breeds and rescues full do we really need to be creating another breed.
It would take decades to establish a breed type and what about pups that were bred and didn't fit the breed type,bearing in mind this could be an awful lot,what happens to those?

The Health issues in the Havanese are:
Eye problems including cataracts 
Patellar Luxation ( The patella, or kneecap, is part of the stifle joint (knee). In patellar luxation, the kneecap luxates, or pops out of place )

Some of the health issues seen in the Bichon include,
Skin ailments 
Cataracts 
Epilepsy

Health issues in the pomeranian include,
Some of the Patellar Luxation ( The patella, or kneecap, is part of the stifle joint (knee). In patellar luxation, the kneecap luxates, or pops out of place ) 
Problems with the teeth 
Entropion (the inversion, or turning inward, of the border of the eyelid against the eyeball)

Health Issues in the Maltese,
Patellar Luxation ( The patella, or kneecap, is part of the stifle joint (knee). In patellar luxation, the kneecap luxates, or pops out of place )

Entropion (the inversion, or turning inward, of the border of the eyelid against the eyeball)

So I wonder what the chances are of passing these conditions on to the pups very very high I would imagine as all four breeds all have some of the same problems.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> I totaly agree wish you Sallyann ......breeders are cashing in by crossing two pedigree as they can fetch a lot more then a KC Reg dogs and I must admit I have seen them advertised and said  what..that much for a cross breed.....and if people did not buy them they would not breed them...but in time to come the KC could recognize them as a new breed.....as I think every pedigree dog started as dif crosses..... unless I am wrong.....


totally agree prices are outrageous.....and yes go back far enough and most pedigree dogs are crossed somewhere thats how we have so many dif breeds, i paid 500 for my northern inuit and she is basically a cross breed but she is exactly what i wanted , she has the look of a husky without the husky trates, and the obediance of the german sheppard she is a wonderful dog well both of them are


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

nici said:


> totally agree prices are outrageous.....and yes go back far enough and most pedigree dogs are crossed somewhere thats how we have so many dif breeds, i paid 500 for my northern inuit and she is basically a cross breed but she is exactly what i wanted , she has the look of a husky without the husky trates, and the obediance of the german sheppard she is a wonderful dog well both of them are


But NI's have a breed society and a registration system in place,they also have a standard to breed to,If I'm not mistaken.They are in the future I think going to try and get the breed recognised by the KC.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> But NI's have a breed society and a registration system in place,they also have a standard to breed to,If I'm not mistaken.They are in the future I think going to try and get the breed recognised by the KC.


yes they are, i think if i rightly remember they just got turned down again as there are alot of breeders that are doing things wrong and the societys have split into 2 and are battleing between each other so they got told try again in 5 years, but i do agree, with some of this cross breeding lark they dont think about the dogs its just the cash....ie boxer x chinese crested....that sort of thing makes me mad, but as been said everyone is entitled to do weather right or wrong and it will always be a deep conversation


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes It will always be a heated/deep rooted discussion.And yes people will make there own choices,I just wish there were better regulations in place for the breeding,advertising and sale of dogs.I wish there was something in place to identify breeders so when one of there dogs go through rescue the appriopriate course of action could be taken,I.E Breeder refusing to take dog back,should be fined,banned from breeding,should be liable for all costs rescue incurr.There will always be exceptions,such as Breeder has moved,or is unable to take the dog back because of illness etc...but I think it should target those that churn out litter after litter with the resulting breeders dogs going through rescue on a regular basis.
Maybe more thought and consideration would then be given to people cashing in on breeding.

Interesting discussion though for a saturday morning


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

nici said:


> yes they are, i think if i rightly remember they just got turned down again as there are alot of breeders that are doing things wrong and the societys have split into 2 and are battleing between each other so they got told try again in 5 years, but i do agree, with some of this cross breeding lark they dont think about the dogs its just the cash....ie boxer x chinese crested....that sort of thing makes me mad, but as been said everyone is entitled to do weather right or wrong and it will always be a deep conversation


Now that cross is bad....But I can beat that In our local paper sometime back
Wait for it...Rottweiler......Cross.......Yorkie...... It showed you a pup it looked like a rottweiler chunky same markings but.. very hairy.The owner said he did not think the male yorkie would reach.....!!!!!!


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

I have replied to your PM jchars 

I will ask, why on earth did you pay $500 for a mongrel when there are thousands of mongrels in rescues all over the world? They will NEVER be seen as a breed, no two pups look the same, how can you set a standard for that? The breeds that are mated together, in their own right where developed for different needs and uses.

Breed standard of a bichon X maltese
Terrible white (most of the time) coats
Balance, err what is that?
Tail does what it pleases.
Legs no longer needed due to various carrying cases available
Health tests not needed (we think we know better  )
Excellent money makers


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Yes It will always be a heated/deep rooted discussion.And yes people will make there own choices,I just wish there were better regulations in place for the breeding,advertising and sale of dogs.I wish there was something in place to identify breeders so when one of there dogs go through rescue the appriopriate course of action could be taken,I.E Breeder refusing to take dog back,should be fined,banned from breeding,should be liable for all costs rescue incurr.There will always be exceptions,such as Breeder has moved,or is unable to take the dog back because of illness etc...but I think it should target those that churn out litter after litter with the resulting breeders dogs going through rescue on a regular basis.
> Maybe more thought and consideration would then be given to people cashing in on breeding.
> 
> Interesting discussion though for a saturday morning


I think the same as you Sallyanne there should be better regulations,and I hope you did not think I was having ago at you.!!! And yes very interesting I think we took over thead...


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sometimes the dog does not have to reach as human will step.... it terrible really....i think that thereare some good points to what sallyanne said the breeder should be held responsable i always take back any pup i may of homed and find them homes again


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> I think the same as you Sallyanne there should be better regulations,and I hope you did not think I was having ago at you.!!! And yes very interesting I think we took over thead...


  oops


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> I think the same as you Sallyanne there should be better regulations,and I hope you did not think I was having ago at you.!!! And yes very interesting I think we took over thead...


Not at all 


nici said:


> sometimes the dog does not have to reach as human will step.... it terrible really....i think that thereare some good points to what sallyanne said the breeder should be held responsable i always take back any pup i may of homed and find them homes again


Same here,we took back a dog we bred and paid them to get him back home with us,he was a wreck and very nervous after what they did to him,he was locked out in all weather,resulting in him been terified of thunderstorms,he was attacked by there ther dog and nearly lost his eye,resulting in been dog aggressive,we worked hard to get him back on track,which we did,we rehomed him with a very close family friend who had previously kept staffords so knew what he was doing,and he also lived with another dog,He's still going strong and is 13 yrs old this year.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Not at all
> 
> Same here,we took back a dog we bred and paid them to get him back home with us,he was a wreck and very nervous after what they did to him,he was locked out in all weather,resulting in him been terified of thunderstorms,he was attacked by there ther dog and nearly lost his eye,resulting in been dog aggressive,we worked hard to get him back on track,which we did,we rehomed him with a very close family friend who had previously kept staffords so knew what he was doing,and he also lived with another dog,He's still going strong and is 13 yrs old this year.


Its good to have breeders like you....and I am very sorry about your bitch...


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Of Course it is everybodies choice and I agree,What I don't agree with is calling them designer dogs when they are crossbreeds.What I find even more distressing is the fact that the rescues are struggling,full to the rafters,yet we have Breeders breeding these dogs purely for fiancial gain,I wonder in 5 years time how many of these designer dogs will be dumped and putting ever increasing strain on rescues.With a cross breed like this and a possible litter on the way I would say they have more chance of having inheredited conditions,as both parents are crossbreeds and probably untested for known conditions within each breed.
> 
> The guide dogs do a fantastic job,but they are bred for a purpose,they are bred to do a job,unlike the breeders breeding designer dogs,dogs are animals and should be treated as such not a fashion accessory.


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW £500 for a crossbreed ... thats a hell of a lot. Wonder what designer name my dog could have she's a JR x border collie x GSD ... 

But seriously take the dog to the vets and get her checked out to see if she has caught or not and then get her spayed that way you will know for certain that she'll never have unwanted puppies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

My dog is a cross with gawd knows what - a well and truly heinz 57. But she is as cute as can be. 9 years old and people don't believe me!! Looks and acts like a much younger dog. She plays with the kids - and is excellent with them never shown any aggression yet was never raised nor socialised with them. Only goes to vet for routine vaccinations. 
But hey I paid £70 donation to a rescue centre LOL
£500 well that could be put to better use to the other crosses/ mistakes/ ill bred dogs that need it.


----------



## je69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gosh i was shocked by this post
If you dont know when and how a dog can get pregnant then how on earth are you going to be able to give your bitch the proper care and attention not only through the pregnancy but also the welping and rearing of the puppies?
You have been Very silly and irresponsible i just hope that your girl isnt pregnant.


----------



## jazzanova (Apr 22, 2008)

You came on this forum looking for advice did u not and that is what you got by the looks of things 
You dont have to be a snob to know your dogs & by the looks of it you dont


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fancy refering to your dog as "my designer dog" lol I have a chihuahua so does that mean i should refer to her as my pure bred designer bitch? lol honestly!
Sounds like you should leave the "designer dogs" and buy yourself a designer handbag or somethin, that may forefill your needs and is also much easier to take care of


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

silent_dreamer85 said:


> Fancy refering to your dog as "my designer dog" lol I have a chihuahua so does that mean i should refer to her as my pure bred designer bitch? lol honestly!
> Sounds like you should leave the "designer dogs" and buy yourself a designer handbag or somethin, that may forefill your needs and is also much easier to take care of


Perhaps you could buy your designer dog a designer gucchi bag to carry her in,,lol i could do with a new one to!my little dog is a chi x yorkie,but i could still call her a designer dog couldnt ilol...what a carry on


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh yes my designer bitch Victoria demands the best and will only wear and use designer lables, honestly she costs me a fortune!


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

o dear....
well if you dont know if she is preggers or not then thats a problem you can solve by taking her to a vet......as for the rest of it....what can i say....nothing is best....lol....good luck you are going to need it


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

a designer dog,,,,,,,, what a joke i mean come on, paying that much for a x breed, i only payed £100 for my pedigrtee border terrier with papers and KC reg. Some people


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

silent_dreamer85 said:


> Oh yes my designer bitch Victoria demands the best and will only wear and use designer lables, honestly she costs me a fortune!


What an appropiate name for your posh tottie doggie!why dont you buy her a designer boyfriend and call him becksie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

yuki_lover said:


> a designer dog,,,,,,,, what a joke i mean come on, paying that much for a x breed, i only payed £100 for my pedigrtee border terrier with papers and KC reg. Some people


Thats very good,they usually go for around 3-400 my way!but its not a x breed ,so you cant call it a designer dog!


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> What an appropiate name for your posh tottie doggie!why dont you buy her a designer boyfriend and call him becksie!


Oh i would but im afraid im a bit more sensible and tend to leave the breeding to the professionals! Unlike some 
My designer bitch only has the best and i just dont think these new sort of designer dog would do


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Thats very good,they usually go for around 3-400 my way!but its not a x breed ,so you cant call it a designer dog!


yea we got him cheap because the owners didnt want him and we felt so sorry for him, so i snapped him up, didnt care that he was a pedigree at the time but now i look back it was a good deal


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

hes gorgeous,we have a border x norfolk terrier(in avatar)she is lovely,so affectionate and soppy.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> hes gorgeous,we have a border x norfolk terrier(in avatar)she is lovely,so affectionate and soppy.


aww so cute, i love terriers x breeds or pedigree there all gorgeous 
sorry hun i was going to leave you good rep but it says iv sent to much i need to wait 24 hours 
I'll leave you some tomorrow  -x-


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Can't believe I missed all the fun! Just thought I would post a couple of pics of my designer dogs:
 

I like that "designer" dog thing. Think that's what I'll describe mine as from now on instead of "crosses"! 

We paid £100 for Trinny and £80 donation to RSCPA for Milo. Obviously they are worth alot more than that now. 

I like cross breeds but £500 for a dog with no pedigree, p**s take!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

i think we may have offended the origional poster!they e mailed me and accused me of having no class because i used the term wtf whoopsie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Well obviously darling, you can not just go around using terms like that willy nilly


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

No i shall have to watch ones p`s and q`s and use the english language in a proper manner!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

je69 said:


> Gosh i was shocked by this post
> If you dont know when and how a dog can get pregnant then how on earth are you going to be able to give your bitch the proper care and attention not only through the pregnancy but also the welping and rearing of the puppies?
> You have been Very silly and irresponsible i just hope that your girl isnt pregnant.


...........Exactly!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

........It seems that jchars thinks we'r all idiots and has felt compelled to PM certain people to tell them this! 

I aint no idiot, huh!
At least the majority of us wernt stupid enough to let our bitch on heat around a male dog! Der 
Think she needs to educate herself before she goes biting at peoples ankles! Ruff.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

jchars said:


> You people (dog snobs?? - no rude idiots!), who are making negative remarks regarding my "designer" dog, should be ashamed. We paid $500 for an absolutely darling dog - she is smart beyond her age, extremely well-behaved, snuggly, very loving and very quiet --- except when there is something/someone around our home, when she warns us. She rides in our car (once for as long as 10 hours) and NEVER barks - just snuggles up on a lap and sleeps! How many of you can say that about your purebred dogs? I consider us blessed to have found her breeder and I would have paid more to adopt her, if I'd known then, what I know now about her!!!!!!!!! I've had many purebred dogs and they don't begin to compare with my designer dog. By-the-way, are home designers, interior designers and dress designers thought to be below the accepted, as you insinuate here about my baby? You owe her an apology!!!!


$500 someone saw you coming imagine paying that for a cross breed must have more money than bl**dy sense if you want a cross get down to the rescue centre


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> The whole problem with calling them "designer" is it attracts naive people who just want a fashion accessory & them type of folk do not understand the first thing about dogs, they are better off getting a fake fur handbag & be done with it!


Exactly!
They wont have to know the first thing about how they re-produce and a bag doesnt yap on car journeys either! 
Imagine what a little angel that bag could be


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

What actullay makes it designer and is a labourdoodle or a cockapoo or a jackpoo a designer dog, one day will labourdoodle be KC reg if there is enough of them to make a breed standard???

Or is it how you make them appear - like by clothers or jewerly? 
I often end up in outfits that match my sheltie but hes sable and I dress in neutal colours! But I'd never dream of getting a dog I put into matching burberry outfits to myself, I'd be too embassed to leave the house, and I live in one the more expensive areas of the UK, where that sort of thing is scarely common! 

£250 ($500) sure does seem like a lot for a cross, but aren't a lot of the "new" poodle ranges going for more than that???


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, I feel so out of the doggie loop. 

All this time I've been convinced the only thing designer about my dog walking outfit was my bag .... I had no idea my dogs counted as couture as well. Maybe I'll take them to my friend's fashion show next month, the little dahlings could be the star attractions!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

good god what is with these breed mixes? crazy


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm remembering now a joke from when I was a kid about what you get when you cross a shitsu with a pit bull!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> What actullay makes it designer and is a labourdoodle or a cockapoo or a jackpoo a designer dog, one day will labourdoodle be KC reg if there is enough of them to make a breed standard???
> 
> Or is it how you make them appear - like by clothers or jewerly?
> I often end up in outfits that match my sheltie but hes sable and I dress in neutal colours! But I'd never dream of getting a dog I put into matching burberry outfits to myself, I'd be too embassed to leave the house, and I live in one the more expensive areas of the UK, where that sort of thing is scarely common!
> ...


designer dogs are x breeds with ridiculas names,like the ones you mentioned,people are paying a lot more than £250 for them try £375-800


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> designer dogs are x breeds with ridiculas names,like the ones you mentioned,people are paying a lot more than £250 for them try £375-800


thats what i thought a lot of people where saying eariler in the thread that it was too much for a cross!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Heres one thats advertised in the paper i got today,can you guess what they are???
BICHON FLASH POO X YORKSHIRE TERRIER PUPPIES.
£340 EACH
SHOODLES!(SHITZUXPOODLES) £550 EACH


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Heres one thats advertised in the paper i got today,can you guess what they are???
> BICHON FLASH POO X YORKSHIRE TERRIER PUPPIES.
> £340 EACH
> SHOODLES!(SHITZUXPOODLES) £550 EACH


What is the the flash in the BICHON FLASH POO??? or does it wear a trench coat and hide behind trees???


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh, there's some "puggles" for sale round here I have noticed.

Pug x Beagles apparently


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> What is the the flash in the BICHON FLASH POO??? or does it wear a trench coat and hide behind trees???


haha..wonder if that was supposed to be frise? what ever its bl**** stupid!


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm just suprised she hasnt come back to stand her ground! She was such good entertainment 
We could have a new thread "Thick sh*t owners" Where she can offer advise on wats "in" at the moment


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

silent_dreamer85 said:


> I'm just suprised she hasnt come back to stand her ground! She was such good entertainment
> We could have a new thread "Thick sh*t owners" Where she can offer advise on wats "in" at the moment


That is so funny!! PMSL spat my bleeding coffee all over the computer AND my designer heinz 57 who has the hump now LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

silent_dreamer85 said:


> I'm just suprised she hasnt come back to stand her ground! She was such good entertainment
> We could have a new thread "Thick sh*t owners" Where she can offer advise on wats "in" at the moment


PMSL, absolutly hilarious!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> What is the the flash in the BICHON FLASH POO??? or does it wear a trench coat and hide behind trees???


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

OK l must be a bimbo!!!!!

When l hit 50 last October my DH bought me Schmoo who's Dad is a full Yorkie but his Mum is a Yorkie X Cairn. I had 2 dogs at the time my Seiger a GSD who cost us £450 12 years ago and my dear departed Lucy a GSD/Lab who was an RSPCA rescue dog that cost us £60 that was also 12years ago.

Schmoo cost DH £285 aged 8 weeks and fairly local. I thought that was a bit steep but after looking at prices of pedigrees which were about about £400 upwards l thought that was ok.

I then got Scamper who is a Jack Russell that cost me £75 but with both his innoculations paid for in advance, so that brought him down a bit lower. A gorgeous little bargain l would say but a bundle of trouble bless him!

I did write to Schmoos owners to say that if they had another litter then l would be interested in a little girl as Schmoo is a lovely little dog. I will be picking her up on the May day Weekend and she is also £285. 

My friend has a litter of Yorkies and she is charging nearly £600 for them which is too much for me. I just want a pet dog to be part of my family but to be honest it is hard to know whether by paying a lot of money you are guarenteeing a healthy breed line or not.

To be honest my Seiger is a solid sturdy GSD and the oldest l have had. He is from Elmadaban kennels in Bicester and has no arthritus or hip problems. The vet did say that his spine is beginning to feel its age but he runs around the fields with the pups and has no after affects afterwards.

I don't regret paying that much out on the mutts as l wanted them. I have them all insured and will willingly pay out for them all as they get older plus have spaying and neutering when they become of age.

I do feel quite guilty that l have fallen into the puppy trap when so many older dogs need homes so l hope that the 5 rescued cats we have make up a little for it.

PS I don't do designer stuff by the way - live in tracksuit bottoms and trainers most of the time so la can walk the dogs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> PS I don't do designer stuff by the way - live in tracksuit bottoms and trainers most of the time so la can walk the dogs!


Me too! It would be a waste of time wearing any decent clothes being around dogs all day!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like i missed it all then eh? nop i dont do designer either just jeans a top nowt special no piont with the dogs and kids...lol oh and the c**p weather i keep getting soaked everytime i go out at the moment


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

imagine if all these nutters got together to breeding classes......one day we might end up with a 

labradoobichonyorkihuaha or maybe a rotbermancolldaschterrier but whats worse is not the fact i cant even pronounce the damn things, but that some silly tarts will want one!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> looks like i missed it all then eh? nop i dont do designer either just jeans a top nowt special no piont with the dogs and kids...lol oh and the c**p weather i keep getting soaked everytime i go out at the moment


I used to be like that and then I had a super waterproof coat but always had wet legs I then bought a pair of waterproof chaps off the lady that is on the forum (but doesnt post) Ann Rees they were not cheap but the best money I have ever spent they dont sweat like waterproof leggings are made to measure and can just be zipped on and off so no struggling to get them on or off over waterproof muddy boots


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy_1984 said:


> imagine if all these nutters got together to breeding classes......one day we might end up with a
> 
> labradoobichonyorkihuaha or maybe a rotbermancolldaschterrier but whats worse is not the fact i cant even pronounce the damn things, but that some silly tarts will want one!


at our place alone we could have tibetanretrievers, goldenspitz, spitzterriers, welshgermantibetan league of nations dog, and the list goes on LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> looks like i missed it all then eh? nop i dont do designer either just jeans a top nowt special no piont with the dogs and kids...lol oh and the c**p weather i keep getting soaked everytime i go out at the moment


Haha, I walked to dogs in t-shirt for the first time this year today! Lovely afternoon here! 



Amy_1984 said:


> labradoobichonyorkihuaha or maybe a rotbermancolldaschterrier but whats worse is not the fact i cant even pronounce the damn things, but that some silly tarts will want one!


Looks like you're going to fit in well with all the loonies here!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Looks like you're going to fit in well with all the loonies here!


haha  Always told people id fit in 'somewhere' lol


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

jchars said:


> Our 20 month old, 6 lb, designer dog (Havenese and Bishon) went into heat last Thursday (bleeding) and the next Tuesday, our friend's 5 lb. designer dog (Pomeranian and Maltese) got to her, while no one was aware (she had on a diaper and he was able, somehow, to "do the deed"). Does anyone know if she could be pregnant, when she was still bleeding (and still is (Thursday). Any suggestions on what to do, if she is and this is not a 'planned pregnancy'. Don't want to get the shotgun out and make him marry our little girl! -)) HELP, please. Any info or ideas or suggestions will be appreciated.


I wonder if she took the poor little dog to the vets 
Its terrible letting an innocent animal go through such an ordeal due to sheer ignorance and neglect on the owners behalf 
The last thing this world needs is another litter of unwanted mongrel puppies that will end up in rescue centres 

Then again she may charge rediculous money like she paid for hers and earn herself a few quid! - More than likely! 

She could tell people the litter was designed by Ignoramous ltd, an assosiate of BYB productions!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I wonder if she took the poor little dog to the vets
> Its terrible letting an innocent animal go through such an ordeal due to sheer ignorance and neglect on the owners behalf
> The last thing this world needs is another litter of unwanted mongrel puppies that will end up in rescue centres
> 
> ...


LMAO,,,, totally agree though with the unwanted puppies, its only the puppies that will suffer in the long run


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wonder why she never retaliated on the thread and why she had to send emails to us allso we could all have had another laugh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Shes on line now.............


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Shes on line now.............


I bet she hasnt got the ba**s to reply to the thread though!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Shes on line now.............


Nope, she's gone again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Wonder why she never retaliated on the thread and why she had to send emails to us allso we could all have had another laugh.


She never emailed me so could have a laugh!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> She never emailed me so could have a laugh!


I meant if she had had a go at us on this thread it would of been so funny.
Love retaliation.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

hope she got the dog sorted out.
its not the dogs fault.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> hope she got the dog sorted out.
> its not the dogs fault.


We ALL hope she got the dog sorted., as you says its not the dogs fault. Just irresponsible owners


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt it shes probably thinking about all the money the ickle wickle designer fluffy wuffy puppies will make!shes probably got friends(in fur coats and heels )queing down the street!cheque books at the ready.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I doubt it shes probably thinking about all the money the ickle wickle designer fluffy wuffy puppies will make!shes probably got friends(in fur coats and heels )queing down the street!cheque books at the ready.


Yeah your probably right.Poor thing


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

i wonder if she carries it around with her in a bag.
it is alot of money for a x-breed....but some people do get them...put what happens to the dog when the trend goes out......a dog that size would not last very long on its own


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you ever seen the Harry Enfield sketch where he is an antiques dealer and the catch phrase is ' I saw you coming???'


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

heres the email she sent me :-



jchars 
Pet Forums Newbie 

Join Date: Apr 2008
Posts: 2 


IS SHE PREGNANT? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A rescue center is too bloody common. NOT for me!





To common who she thinks she is ????


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Ohhhherrr!!do ya think she has a sugar daddy????


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

leoti said:


> heres the email she sent me :-
> 
> jchars
> Pet Forums Newbie
> ...


 OMG well that sums her up entirely doesnt it!

So she'd rather buy a mongrel for $500 instead! You cant get more common than that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

leoti said:


> heres the email she sent me :-
> 
> jchars
> Pet Forums Newbie
> ...


And we are supposed to be dog snobs Now if that ain't been stuck up!

Dogs do not choose to end up in a rescue centre, and maybe the OP knew she wouldn't pass for a dog.....


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

jchars said:


> Our 20 month old, 6 lb, designer dog (Havenese and Bishon) went into heat last Thursday (bleeding) and the next Tuesday, our friend's 5 lb. designer dog (Pomeranian and Maltese) got to her, while no one was aware (she had on a diaper and he was able, somehow, to "do the deed"). Does anyone know if she could be pregnant, when she was still bleeding (and still is (Thursday). Any suggestions on what to do, if she is and this is not a 'planned pregnancy'. Don't want to get the shotgun out and make him marry our little girl! -)) HELP, please. Any info or ideas or suggestions will be appreciated.





bullbreeds said:


> I wonder if she took the poor little dog to the vets
> Its terrible letting an innocent animal go through such an ordeal due to sheer ignorance and neglect on the owners behalf
> The last thing this world needs is another litter of unwanted mongrel puppies that will end up in rescue centres
> 
> ...


I keep reading her thread and I still cant believe it!
Its funny in a ridiculously ignorant way.
I do feel so sorry for the poor dog though.
They should definately introduce licences to be able to own a dog with a written test to pass before hand.
This thread is as good a reason as any to introduce tighter restrictions on who should be allowed to own a dog!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

why was the dog wearing diapers (is she a septic as diapers = nappies) anyway?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> why was the dog wearing diapers (is she a septic as diapers = nappies) anyway?


Its ridiculous, its probly caused an infection the poor little mut.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

She has probably got some of them dollies that look like babies too,,,the silly cow has made the poor mutt a baby


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> She has probably got some of them dollies that look like babies too,,,the silly cow has made the poor mutt a baby


..................I can just picture it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> ..................I can just picture it!


Yeah and the poor dog is now preggers...just imagine the scene....Waynetta slob...my babies pregnant wayneeee gis a *** LMAO


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Yeah and the poor dog is now preggers...just imagine the scene....Waynetta slob...my babies pregnant wayneeee gis a *** LMAO


.............Brilliant.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Can we have an update on the dog please?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Shes gone into hiding..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Come on jchars your on line now,whats the news???????


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

i think they have more than likely learnt their lesson!!! wont ask on here for advice again!!!lol


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

claire said:


> i think they have more than likely learnt their lesson!!! wont ask on here for advice again!!!lol


lol, Well at least next time leave out the 'designer doggy registered with the gucci society' bit  (ok so i made the last bit up) but it wouldnt suprise me


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> lol, Well at least next time leave out the 'designer doggy registered with the gucci society' bit  (ok so i made the last bit up) but it wouldnt suprise me


----------



## angel.dee (Apr 29, 2008)

designer dogs never heard such bull for a heinz 57 mongrel cross breed what is this world coming 2


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Come on jchars your on line now,whats the news???????


she is probably p.m.ing ya?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

angel.dee said:


> designer dogs never heard such bull for a heinz 57 mongrel cross breed what is this world coming 2


hey as long as they are loved n looked after doe it matter what they are called???? everyone knows the truth just makes the owners feel better


----------



## angel.dee (Apr 29, 2008)

claire said:


> hey as long as they are loved n looked after doe it matter what they are called???? everyone knows the truth just makes the owners feel better


your right as long as they are loved and cared for thats all that matters my chiko is a cross breed and the most loving mutt i have ever owned he is so spoilt but that is what he deserves in life the best


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

angel.dee said:


> your right as long as they are loved and cared for thats all that matters my chiko is a cross breed and the most loving mutt i have ever owned he is so spoilt but that is what he deserves in life the best


this is true! too many people get slated for asking questions, even if it is a questions asked through poor knowledge surely other dog lovers priorty should be to educate that person so they arent making stupid mistakes not rinse them!!! what ever they choose to call them designer breeds or not they are still dog n people are still entitled to talk about them on a pet forum with out bein humilliated.................................. sorry thats my rant for the day


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

its no wonder people dont ask for help if you are like this with her what the hell are you like with people that like your breed i wasnt aware we all had to be perfect we all make mistakes give her a break its hardly surprising she doesnt want to come back online


----------

